# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  sehnenscheidenentzündung....heilung beschleunigen!?

## Poison :)

hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit einer sehnenscheidenentzündung?

hatte sie bisher 1 mal am handgelenk, diesmal erwischte es sehr schmerzhaft den rechten fuß  :Frown:   :Evil:  

evtl. weis ja der ein oder andere ein paar tipps!

danke vielmals, lg

----------


## klamsi

pferdesalbe soll wunder wirken  :Twisted:

----------


## Mexx

I bin von da Counter Pain begeistert.

Generell gilt bei akuten Schmerzen die PECH-Regel mit Kühlung, Schonung und Hochlagerung. Bei starken Schmerzen kann auch eine Ruhigstellung des betroffenen Muskels (Schiene, selten Gipsverband) sinnvoll sein. Oft wird ein stützender Verband angelegt, und oft eine entzündungshemmende Salbe appliziert. Nichtsteroidale Antirheumatika lindern ebenfalls die Schmerzen und hemmen die Entzündung.

Mittelfristig kann eine Klett-Schiene sinnvoll sein, die über die Kompression Beschwerden lindert. Krankengymnastik und eine Anpassung der Arbeitsbelastung sind ebenfalls sinnvoll, etwa durch anderes Arbeitsgerät oder längere Pausen während der Arbeit usw. Bei Musikern hilft lockeres Warmspielen oder Aufwärmübungen der Hände und Handgelenke vor dem eigentlichen Spiel, um der Sehnenscheidenentzündung vorzubeugen.

Bei chronischen Beschwerden können auch lokale Betäubungsmittel Lokalanästhetika eingespritzt werden, gelegentlich werden auch Cortison-Präparate verwendet. Besonders bei der stenosierenden Form ist eine operative Spaltung der Sehnenscheide möglich.

Einige medizinische Studien zur Extrakorporalen Stoßwellentherapie (ESWT) zeigen, dass 70-80% der Behandelten nach 3 Monaten eine deutliche Linderung der Beschwerden angaben. Allerdings ist nach dieser Zeit generell mit einer hohen Besserungsrate auch ohne Therapie zu rechnen. Andere Studien zeigen keinerlei Wirkung, das Verfahren ist nicht allgemein anerkannt. In Deutschland ist es eine Selbstzahler-Leistung, deren Behandlung ob fehlender Studien guter Qualität nicht von den Krankenkassen übernommen wird.

Quelle -> Wikipedia

----------


## Poison :)

danke!
das internet hab ich schon bissl durchforstet, steht im grunde eh überall das selbe!

hoffe darauf,das es hier herinnen evtl einen spezialisten dafür gibt, der vl ein paar tricks kennt!




> I bin von da Counter Pain begeistert.


wann angewendet? wirkung?

hab die letzden tage alles probiert:
topfenumschläge
pasta cool mit topfen
perskindol
cold legs (pferdecreme  :Mr. Orange:  )
und jetzt salbe vom arzt

lg

----------


## Mexx

> wann angewendet? wirkung?
> 
> lg


Heuer erst mal verwendet.
Habs auch auf Empfehlung versucht.
Da gibts 2 verschiedene eine rote (wird warm) und eine blaue (eh klar wird kalt).
Hab mir der roten geschmiert und es wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit besser.
Perskindol hilft mir persönlich aber auch recht gut.
Am besten einschmieren mit der Salbe und dann Klarsichtfolie drüber wickeln!
Das wirkt wahre Wunder.

Ride on

----------


## Poison :)

hattest du eine sehnenscheidenentzündung oder etwas anderes?

danke schonmal

ps: wozu folie?

----------


## Mexx

Hatte schon öffters eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung.

Durch die Folie (Frischhaltefolie) schmierst du dir nix ins gewand und zusätzlich durch die Wärmeentwicklung unter der Folie zieht die Salbe richtig schön tief ein und kann dort wirken wo sie wirken soll.
Hab auch öffters Knieprobleme und da mach ich mir mit Voltaren so einen Umschlag. Meistens vorm schlafen gehn, wenn ich aufwache is immer noch besser gewesen.
Ausserdem nach 6 1/2 Jahren Football kennst einige Tricks wie du schmerzen schnell wieder los wirst.

Ride on

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

am besten mal eine "intensiv-behandlung":

3x 50mg Volaren-Dragees zum Essen (auf keinen fall auf leeren magen=
dazu Reparil-Gel 3-5mal schmieren....

sollte nach ein paar tagen weg sein....

----------


## Poison :)

> Reparil-Gel 3-5mal schmieren....


hab jetzt eine creme vom orthopäden, sollte bei der bleiben, oder?

auch hab ich entzündungshemmende tabletten (xefo)

lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, wennst eh beim orthopäden warst, dann nimm das.....der weiss eh, was er verschreibt...

----------


## georg

Ruhigstellen




> Nichtsteroidale Antirheumatika


 -> Aleve




> pferdesalbe


 -> Kampfer, aber: Das stinkt und ist irritierend für die Haut, da brennst.  :Wink:  Wirkt aber super.

edit: Der Tip mit der Folie ist auch gut.

Ich bin Gottseidank von sowas verschont, gebe daher nur die Tips von den Leuten wieder die damit kämpfen.

 :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

> am besten mal eine "intensiv-behandlung":
> 
> 3x 50mg Volaren-Dragees zum Essen (auf keinen fall auf leeren magen=
> dazu Reparil-Gel 3-5mal schmieren....
> 
> sollte nach ein paar tagen weg sein....


Ibuprofen Tabletten plus Salbe haben bei mir auch immer am besten gewirkt.
Wobei ich die Wirkung von Salben etwas in Frage stell. Hab da während meiner Rugby Zeit einige Liter verschmiert.

Während der Spielsaison kams öfters vor, dass jemand einem auf die Hand gestiegen ist und diese zum nächsten WE wieder fit sein mußte. Dann gabs eine Woche täglich 3x ne Tablette und fleißig Salbe schmieren.

Allerdings nich länger als ne Woche so viele Tablette schlucken und wirklich fleißig Salbe auftragen und einmasieren. Durch die Folie spart man sich halt etwas das einmassieren, aber ich würde mir die 10 Minuten nehmen und die Salbe anständig verreiben.

Das ganze natürlich schonen und ruhig halten.

50 mg Ibuprofen Tabletten wie Voltaren Retard bekommt man allerdings nur mit Rezept. Normal zugängliche Präparate haben glaub 15 mg. Soll mittlerweile auch Studien geben, dass Ibuprofen auch in geringeren Dosen wirkt und man gar nich so viel schlucken soll/braucht. Hat mir zumindest nen Apotheker erzählt.

Alle anderen Salben, mit Schlangengift, Nikotin, wildem Raubtierpipi usw. haben eigentlich nix gebracht außer Hautverfärbungen und Gestank.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

der wirkstoff in Voltaren ist aber Diclofenac und ist in der dosierung nicht rezeptpflichtig,
Ibuprofen wirkt noch ein bisschen stärker, aber weniger selektiv. somit hast auch mehr NWs was den Magen usw. weiter betriff. aber hiflt natürlich auch gut(sind ja beide NSARs)

der orthopäde hat ihm aber eh ein recht modernes präparat verschrieben, das haut schon hin. sonst doch vielleicht wildes Raubtierpipi als Globuli zur systemischen behandlung.


achja: alle allergiker aufpassen mit Pferdesalbe. die wirkt zwar sehr gut, enthält aber manchmal auch Melitin (Bienengift). mehr braucht man da eh nicht sagen...

----------


## Poison :)

> -> Kampfer, aber: Das stinkt und ist irritierend für die Haut, da brennst.  Wirkt aber super.


geht so...richt gar ned so übel  :Wink: 

leichte besserung bereits eingetreten, werde weiter schlucken und schmieren  :EEK!:   :Mr Purple:  

schwierig ists halt beim bein wegen ruhigstellen, fällt bei der hand wesentlich leichter!

lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

naja, arm  ist auch blöd zwecks taschenbilliard.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## BATMAN

ah, wollt Diclofenac und nich Ibuprofen schreiben.
Mein Fehler.

Hab immer Salbe und Tabletten namens Diclo bekommen.
Zumindest wollte mir der Apotheker dies letztens nicht aushändigen wegen Rezeptpflicht.
Am besten ist eh nen Arzt oder Apotheker fragen und nich erst paar Tage vergehn lassen und im Forum auf Antwort warten

----------


## Poison :)

bei arzt und apotheker war ich schon...kann dennoch sein, das hier ein paar sinnvolle ipps auftauchen!

zitat arzt "schau ma mal in 2-3 wochen"....ich habe aber keine zeit  :Lol: 

morgen bekomm ich eine schiene um den fuß entlcuh richtig ruhig zu stellen!

lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@BATMAN

es kann sein, dass es bei euch in deutschland anders läuft als in österreich.
bei uns ist es rezeptfrei (hab nochmal in meinem Arneimittelcodex nachgeschaut)
dafür bekommt man in deutschlans z.B. Cortisonsalben ohne rezept, bei uns nicht.....

@Poison

es gibt kaum noch was anderes, als abwarten und deine Medikamente nehmen.
als letzte möglichkeit könnte man sich noch Cortison in die betroffene stelle spritzen lassen......aber wär ein bisschen übertrieben

----------


## Poison :)

also...nach gut 4 wochen sind die schmerzen zum glück (so gut wie) weg  :Smile:  
leider eine andere schlechte diagnose des arztes: eine 5mm zytse im sprungelenk  :Frown: 
schonmal jemando sowas ghabt? 
lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

hmm dann wirds wohl zum operieren! und das am besten bald, weil zysten die angewohntheit haben grösse zu werden. 5mm ist an und für sich nich so gross, dass kann sich aber schnell ändern und besteht immer mehr die gefahr eine bruches.....mal mit deinem orthopäden sprechen..

----------


## Poison :)

yes, hab heute angerufen- war leider nur assistentin da
die meinte aber das nicht böse und ned (zu) groß sei...sollte mit physio weggehen!?

du scheinst ja doch ziemlchen durchblick zu haben...kannst mir des bissl erklären? komm leider erst montag wieder zum arzt (der sowas von grantig is  :Twisted:  )
was is so a zyste im gelenk? wodurch kann sowas entstehen?
wie schauts mit (eh klar, gemütlicher) bewegung aus?

danke, lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

bin hald (zahn)mediziner. zysten gibts auch auch genüge im Mund, das prinzip ist immer das gleiche. A Zyste is nix anderes als a flüssigkeitsgefüllter Hohlraum, der mit Epithel(denk an Biologieunterricht) ausgekleidet ist.

(es gibt auch Pseudozysten, da fehlt eben das Epithel. gibts im knie, dass sind dann einfach ausstülpungen der gewebskapsle mit Gelenksflüssigkeit)
hat aber mit dem wenig am hut.

Zysten können auf verschieden arten bilden: entweder in der Nähe einer Entzündung (was bei dir wahrscheinlich der grund ist) oder auch angeboren sein (dafür gibts aber spezielle lokalisationen).

Zysten sind an und für sich harmlos, das problem ist nur, dass sie sich ausbreiten und sehr gross werden können. wenn du jetzt eine Zyste an einer stelle am knochen hast, ohnehin schon sehr dünn ist und die dann auch noch grösser wird, steigt die gefahr, dass der knochen bricht. 

zur therapie kann ich nur eines sagen (da ist dann der Orthopäde der spezialist):

natürlich kann man da jetzt abwarten und mit glück bleibt die zyste gleich (was ich aber nicht glaub, weil ja das bein wieder belastet wird).
wenn aber eine OP ansteht, dann ist es umso besser, je früher das passiert.
a kleine zyste heraus zuholen ist kein auftrag, ausserm wäres es im winter nicht so schlimm, wie wennst dann im Sommer doch opieren musst.

das ganze funktioniert übrigens so:
die zyste wird aufgebohrt, dann wird mit einem scharfen messer, das Epithel rauskratzt und ev. wenn die Zysten grösse ist, mit Knochezement gefüllt. 
ist an und für sich nix schlimmes.

----------


## georg

Also eigentlich ein technisches Problem. Hohlraum.. strukturelle Schwächung.. Aufbohren.. -> Das ist die Sprache die ich verstehe.  :Mr. Red: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

> Zysten können auf verschieden arten bilden: entweder in der Nähe einer Entzündung (was bei dir wahrscheinlich der grund ist) oder auch angeboren sein (dafür gibts aber spezielle lokalisationen).


stimmt   :Cool:  




> Zysten sind an und für sich harmlos, das problem ist nur, dass sie sich ausbreiten und sehr gross werden können. wenn du jetzt eine Zyste an einer stelle am knochen hast, ohnehin schon sehr dünn ist und die dann auch noch grösser wird, steigt die gefahr, dass der knochen bricht.


hat jetz aber nichts direkt mit der sehnenscheidenentzündung zu tun bzw. sind nicht zwingend verbunden, soll heissen bissl bewegung kann zyste größer machen, aber entzündung is wegen zyste ned wahrscheinlicher?




> zur therapie kann ich nur eines sagen (da ist dann der Orthopäde der spezialist):
> 
> natürlich kann man da jetzt abwarten und mit glück bleibt die zyste gleich (was ich aber nicht glaub, weil ja das bein wieder belastet wird).
> wenn aber eine OP ansteht, dann ist es umso besser, je früher das passiert.
> a kleine zyste heraus zuholen ist kein auftrag, ausserm wäres es im winter nicht so schlimm, wie wennst dann im Sommer doch opieren musst.


mein orthopäde is spezialist im nix sagen und grantig sein....immerhin etwas  :Lol: 
wie so eine operation ausschaut hast du (zu) gut beschrieben, danke!
wie lang dauert sowas? ca. ausser gefecht?

leider ists im winter mindestens genauso tragisch, spiel saugern und oft eishockey! (leider der grund für mei s.-entz.)

overall: bullshit

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

es kann schon sein, dass die Zyste mit der Sehnescheidentzündung zu tun hat.
im prinzip hast du einfach dein Bein überlastet und der Körper reagiert hald dementsprechend auf seine art.(eben durch Sehnenscheidenentzüdung und Zyste). die zyste wächste eher dann, wenn wieder eine entzündug ensteht!

Du kannst auf jeden fall mometan Sport machen, solange nix weh tut und eine Frakturgefahr besteht ja auch nicht.

aber wie gesagt, da richtige ansprechpartner ist der Orthopäde. wie lang du nachher ausser gefecht bis, kann ich nicht sagen. der eingriff ist aber minimal, also mehr wie max. 2-3 wochen sollten es nicht sein (und dass eher wegen der naht). im mundbereich wird das ganze ambulant erledigt und der patient geht nachher heim. ist also nicht zu tragisch.

was den herrn kollegen Orthopädisten betrifft:

wenn er immer grantig ist, solltest du ihn vielleicht wechseln. aber in der weihnachtszeit ist es einfach oft so, dass die meisten Ärzt oft grantig sind, weil die Leute alle in letzter sekund einen Termin vor weihnachten haben wollen (auch wenns nicht so akut ist) und da gehen einfach die Praxen über vor Leuten. muss man hald auch ein bisschen verständnis haben (im allgemeinen betrachtet).

@georg

Medizin ist nicht immer was hochtechnisches. BOHREN RULED!!

----------


## Poison :)

verständnis im allgemeinen schön und gut...werde dennoch wechseln!  :Cool:  




> Du kannst auf jeden fall mometan Sport machen, solange nix weh tut und eine Frakturgefahr besteht ja auch nicht.


der satz gefällt mir schonmal sehr guad...muss unbedingt wieder aufs eis!
frakturgefahr schließe ich aus...speziell mit dem aufblasbaren eislaufschuh  :Lol: 




> es kann schon sein, dass die Zyste mit der Sehnescheidentzündung zu tun hat.
> im prinzip hast du einfach dein Bein überlastet und der Körper reagiert hald dementsprechend auf seine art.(eben durch Sehnenscheidenentzüdung und Zyste). die zyste wächste eher dann, wenn wieder eine entzündug ensteht!


das ist mir klar...wie schauts andersrum aus?
besteht durch die zyste gefahr dass die entzündung leichter zurückkommt?
davor hab ich angst, trotz massiver schonung!  :Frown: 

danke schonmal für deine infos...ratlosigkeit macht mi am meisten fertig!
werd heute mal (auf empfehlung bekannter) mit einem orthopäden telefonieren, montag bin ich bei meinem "alten"-> mal schaun was er sagt

lg

edit: 


> Medizin ist nicht immer was hochtechnisches. BOHREN RULED!!


hoffentlich ticken, deinen allgemeinen einträgen zufolge und dem satz oben, ned viele ärzte so wie du  :Lol:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

umgekehrt gehts nicht aus einem einfachen grund: die Zyste (mit der entzündung drin) ist eben durch das Epithel (kann leider keinen einfacheren ausdruck dafür schreiben, gibts keinen)in sich gekapselt.

die zyste kann zwar wachsen indem sie vom umliegenden gewebe Flüsigkeit aufnimmt umgekehrt gehts aber nicht. die entzündung bleib also drinnen.

alles in allem musst glaubt icht nicht mehr wissen, vor eine OP wirst dann ausserdem eh nochmal aufgeklärt (und du dann deine zustimmung geben musst).


achja, Bohren muss sein. a Zahnarzt der ned bohrt, sowas gibts ned! ja ich weiss, a schöne, heile welt wärs ohne zahnärzte.....
und Ärzte könne ruhig ein bisschen irr im schädl sein, solange sie ihren job gscheit machen.....

----------


## Poison :)

> umgekehrt gehts nicht aus einem einfachen grund: die Zyste (mit der entzündung drin) ist eben durch das Epithel (kann leider keinen einfacheren ausdruck dafür schreiben, gibts keinen)in sich gekapselt.
> 
> die zyste kann zwar wachsen indem sie vom umliegenden gewebe Flüsigkeit aufnimmt umgekehrt gehts aber nicht. die entzündung bleib also drinnen.


hör ich gern  :Smile: 




> alles in allem musst glaubt icht nicht mehr wissen, vor eine OP wirst dann ausserdem eh nochmal aufgeklärt (und du dann deine zustimmung geben musst).


hoffe ja nicht dass es soweit kommt, danke dennoch




> achja, Bohren muss sein. a Zahnarzt der ned bohrt, sowas gibts ned! ja ich weiss, a schöne, heile welt wärs ohne zahnärzte.....
> und Ärzte könne ruhig ein bisschen irr im schädl sein, solange sie ihren job gscheit machen.....


recht host  :Wink: 

gibts kan orthopäden unter den Dh&#180;lern? =)
i hoff die orthopäden/physios geben bald entwarnung, ohne schnipp-schnapp und bohrerei  :EEK!: 

donksche, lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

naja, verschwinden wird du Zyste auf keinen fall....des is fix...
a OP wird sich auf lange sicht wahrscheinlich ned umgehen lassen....

wennst an Physio fragen willst, frag die Königsmayer Steve....bei dem weiss ich, dass er sich gut auskennt


aber im prinzip gibts genau eine möglichkeit:

du wartest den termin biem orthopäden ab und tust das, was der sagt. wenn er meint, es gehört operiert, dann isses so. wenn nicht, passts und kannst froh sein. und nicht amal ein orthopäde, sofern er seriös ist, würde dir hier über board eine diagnose stellen

----------


## noox

Witzig, dass da grad so ein Thread am Laufen ist. Ich hab seit über einem Jahr  eine Zyste in der Innenseite der Unterlippe. Irgendwann mal reingebissen, dann hat sich das gebildet. Hab's immer wieder mal aufgestochen.

Jetzt ist sie aber so groß, dass sie raus muss. Dienstag hab ich OP-Termin. Wird a bissl a blutige Geschichte bei mir. Lippe ist sowieso total stark durchblutet und ich muss noch dazu Blutverdünner nehmen... 

Arzt meinte, wenn man sich reinbeißt, sollte man 15 Minuten mit einem Taschentuch fest auf die Stelle drücken, damit sich keine Flüssigkeit ansammeln kann.

----------


## Poison :)

> und nicht amal ein orthopäde, sofern er seriös ist, würde dir hier über board eine diagnose stellen


eh klar...wollt ja mehr paar infos sammeln  :Wink: 




> wennst an Physio fragen willst, frag die Königsmayer Steve....bei dem weiss ich, dass er sich gut auskennt


danke für den tip, mal schaun ob ich den erreich!




> du wartest den termin biem orthopäden ab und tust das, was der sagt. wenn er meint, es gehört operiert, dann isses so. wenn nicht, passts und kannst froh sein.


jo, mehr kann ich eh ned machen!
bin mal heilfroh, dass die scheiss sehnenscheidenentzündung weg is....
da werd ich des auch noch überleben!

danke, lg

----------


## Red

Ich hatte mal, als Folge eines Sturzes, eine Zyste in der rechten Hand; wurde einfach mit Ultraschall behandelt und war dann sehr schnell nicht mehr zu spüren.
Das Ganglion/Überbein am Handgelenk, das gleichzeitig auftrat, hat deutlich mehr Probleme verursacht.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@noox

des mitn aufstechen war hald keine gute idee. somit hast die Zyste "gefüttert". die teile werden nämlich wirklich extrem gross, besonders in schleimhaut. die OP wird an und für sich ka gross geschichte, bluten tuts im mund hald immer viel. und in naher zukunft kann ich das machen, weil ich mich auf dem Gebiert spezialsieren werde. :Wink:  

wer macht den bei dir den eingriff?
@Red 

so a ganlion is auch a ziemliches mistding. das muss hald auch raus....

----------


## Poison :)

> Ich hatte mal, als Folge eines Sturzes, eine Zyste in der rechten Hand; wurde einfach mit Ultraschall behandelt und war dann sehr schnell nicht mehr zu spüren.


spüren tu ichs ja ned...wurde bei computertomographie festgestellt, ich merk davon nix  :Lol: 

hoff mal das meine auch a ruh gibt...

----------


## Red

> das muss hald auch raus....


Naja, nicht immer.
Mein Arzt gab mir keine hundertprozentige Erfolgsaussicht, dass es nach einer OP nicht mehr wieder kommt. Punktieren wäre nur eine Lösung gewesen, um vorübergehend den Druck raus zu nehmen. Also hab beides sein lassen und das Handgelenk einfach immer geschont wenn das Ganglion wieder angeschwollen ist. Im Endeffekt ist es dann von selbst zurück gegangen und kommt auch bei starker Belastung nicht mehr wieder.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@Red  
ja leider kommen die Teile gern wieder....
hoff natürlich für dich, dass du deine ruhe hast

----------


## noox

> des mitn aufstechen war hald keine gute idee. somit hast die Zyste "gefüttert". die teile werden nämlich wirklich extrem gross, besonders in schleimhaut. die OP wird an und für sich ka gross geschichte, bluten tuts im mund hald immer viel. und in naher zukunft kann ich das machen, weil ich mich auf dem Gebiert spezialsieren werde.


Anfangs war sie sehr oberflächlich und ist häufig auch vom leichten Reinbeissen aufgeplatzt - bzw. schon bei ganz leichtem Druck. Wenn ich sie später nicht aufgestochen hätte, hätte ich sie schon viel früher operieren müssen (was vermutlich auch g'scheiter gewesen wäre). Manchmal musste ich ja täglich reinstechen, dann wieder mal 2 Wochen nicht. 

Aber seit 3 Tagen ist ist sie jetzt komisch. Hart, aber lässt sich nicht mehr aufstechen. Kommt nur Blut raus. Und ich glaub ich hab a bissl zuviel rumgestochert, weil ich ich jetzt a blaue Lippe habe - vom Blut im Gewebe. Naja, nächste Woche kommt sie eh raus.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, die wird hald so richtig entzündet sein, weils infiziert ist. wichtig wär, dass die entzündung aber bis zur OP möglichst zurückgeht, weil sonst nämlich die Anästhesie nicht wirkt. (die sog. Lokalanästhika wirken nämlich nicht im entzündeten gewebe).

wir dir jetzt keine angst machen oder so, nur wenn die spritze nicht wirkt, wird schmerzhaft!
was du machen kannst: mehrmals irgendeine Jodtinkur draufpinseln und ev. mit einer Chlorhexamed-Mundspülung( oder zur Not irgendeine hald)gurgeln.

falls nicht mehr offen ist: Pyralvex-Tinktur draufpinseln(ist mir auch noch eingefallen). keine sorge, ist rezeptfrei!

----------


## noox

kann echt sein, dass es jetzt entzündet ist - na super. Ein Jahr nix und ausgerechnet jetzt. Aber wird schon werden bis zu OP. Danke für die Tipps!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wie gesagt, hol dir des Pyralvex.....des kostet a paar euro und is in dem fall sicher sinnvoll...kannst auch dann für nach der op verwenden, da wird das ganze auch noch entzündet sein.....

----------


## noox

Bin jetzt wieder daheim. Zyste ist heraußen - hoffentlich. Arzt meint, dass das gar keine so richtige Zyste war. Aber irgendwas hat er rausgeschnitten  :Wink:  

Naja, jetzt hab ich halt so eine richtig fette Lippe. Die schiachen aufgspritzen wären neidig  :Frown:

----------


## BATMAN

Fotos Fotos Fotos  :Busted:   :Flahssssss:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

jo, herzeigen! bin gspannt, wass es dann wirlich war (der arzt wird das ja wohl einschicken zum untersuchen)....

vielleicht wars ja eine Aphte (des sind einfach so bläschen), die sich durchs hineinstochern entzündet hat..

----------


## noox

Ursprünglich war's so ein Bläschen - Aufgebissen. Irgendwann ist's immer tiefer rein. Hat sich immer wieder mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt. Und zum Schluss war's dann  hart, aber scheinbar keine Flüssigkeit mehr drinnen.

OP war eigentlich total schmerzfrei. Das Betäubungsmittel hat die Lippe gleich mal ordentlich anschwellen lassen. Soweit ich das noch spüren konnte, ist's dann wieder etwas kleiner geworden, aber nach der OP wieder angeschwollen.

Nach der OP hat's  leicht gezogen, aber nach wenigen Stunden war's komplett schmerzfrei - Essen ist a bissl a Problem.

Fotos habe ich auch  :Wink:  Handy-Cam. Genialer Gesichtsausdruck  :Big Grin:   Beim letzten ist das rote ein kleines Hämathom, rechts daneben die Nähte. Sieht man aber kaum.

----------


## grisch

I sog liaba nix!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ok, dann hast nie eine Zyste gehabt..
war anscheinend eine Aphte, die man, wenn man sie bald genug behandelt hätte, ganz leicht wegbekommen hätte (mit dem besagten Pyralvex). das ganze hat sich wohl durchs Eröffnen infiziert und hat sich zu einem Geschwür entwickelt, mit den folgen.

nehme amal an, das hat anfangs so ausgesehen:
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphthe

auf jeden fall, wennst wiedermal sowas hast, lieber früher was unternehmen. das erspart dir schmerzen und einen dicke lippe!

naja, wünsch dir auf jeden fall gute besserung!

----------


## noox

danke! 3 Ärzte haben vorher gemeint es war eine Zyste. So ein Bläschen hatte ich öfters - einmal aufplatzen und weg wars - bis auf das eine da.

----------


## BATMAN

Dolly Noox Buster  :Big Grin:  


Sag mal: "Aschebechaaaa"  :Twisted:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

bei welchen ärzten warst du denn? ich will da jetzt weiss gott nicht grosskotzig erscheinen, aber dass hätte man schon erkennen müssen. (hatte es so ausgesehen wie auf dem link?). apthen sind nämlich bei gott nix seltenes und auch nichts tragisches (aber dafür umso lästiger). passiert ja jedem, dass man sich mal auf die schleimhaut beisst.

und in zukunft auf keinen fall aufstechen!! mit Eibischtee gurgeln, Pyralvex drauf oder wenns massiver ist eine Cortionsalbe (Volon A heisst die) drauf.
das is der aktuellste stand der dinge (hatte gerade eine dermatologische Vorlesung darüber).

----------


## noox

Na, so wie auf dem Link hat's vermutlich vor einem Jahr ausgesehen (ganz klein vermutlich). Dann hab ich vermutlich mal unabsichtlich g'scheit reingebissen. Und zuletzt hat man von außen nur eine leichte Erhöhung gesehen. Bei der Erhöhung war die Haut eher weißlich. Und in der Haut zwischen Außen und Innen war ein Knötchen zu spüren, dass sich immer wieder mit Flüssigkeit füllte. 

Ich war aber sicher in guten Händen (Bin Klassepatient). Nur ohne Aufschneiden sieht man halt schlecht, was es wirklich ist/war.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ok, alles klar. jetzt weisst ja bescheid, wie du in zukunft um eine Schnipslerei herumkommst.

ajo, vielleicht bekomsmt ja noch an befund, wo drinnen steht, was es wirklich war.....würde mich interessieren

----------


## Poison :)

> Dolly Noox Buster  
> 
> 
> Sag mal: "Aschebechaaaa"



i agree, sowas geiles  :Smile:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

also deine Moderatoren san ganz schön frech....die gehören besser erzogen!
so frech mods gehören sofort in die Kirche geschickt um Busse zu tun...

----------


## Poison :)

wenn ich mri deine restlichen posts so anschau gehörst du in die kirche  :Lol: 

hab jetzt eine ziemlich feine knöchelbandage, entlastet echt gut!

hoffe echt das sich mein fuß mit physio und schongang wieder "einrenkt"  :Cool:  

lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

also von der kirche hab ich noch nie viel gehalten....so ein pech

wenn der fuss nicht mehr wird, muss man ihn hald abschneiden.....dann is ruhe..

----------


## Poison :)

> wenn der fuss nicht mehr wird, muss man ihn hald abschneiden.....dann is ruhe..


sind schon länger meine gedanken  :Mrgreen:  

mit so einer protese:
www.pro-skate.com/img/products/Sk_RBK_5KPump.jpg

 :Lol:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

lässig.......mit der Prothese kann ma ja sogar radlfoan.....
passt die auch für SPD-Pedale?  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

war grad an sprung bei da physio....da stimmt so einiges ned in meim fuß  :EEK!: 

da wunderts mich nimma dass ich die entzündung bekomm und fuß allgemein so hinüber is:

sie drückt einmal rechte oberschenkelinnenseite und schaut mich entsetzt an
-> was isn da los? heftige muskelansatzverspannung (->leistenschmerzen)
verspannungen im fuß ab dem knie (davon kommt vermutlich auch die entzündung)
und rechte fußballenmuskulatur schwer im arsch...da muss i was machen

----------


## noox

aber das klingt ja so als könnte man dagegen was machen, oder? Also nicht so schlecht?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@Poison


wos hob i da gesogt?! ois hin.....i glaub du lasstn abschneiden....des bring nix mehr

na schwerze beseite: i glaub dass einfach auch deinen Muskulatur zu einseitig traininert ist und du deshalb auch Dysbalancen zwischen den einzelnen Muskeln hast...

i glaub da muss ein gezieltes kräftigungtraining her!!!

----------


## Poison :)

> aber das klingt ja so als könnte man dagegen was machen, oder? Also nicht so schlecht?


ja, desswegen bin ich auch besser drauv als vor dem besuch  :Wink: 




> wos hob i da gesogt?! ois hin.....i glaub du lasstn abschneiden....des bring nix mehr


wäre meine letzde option, mit reebok 9k prothese  :Lol: 
oder da hoff hesselts ma guad?




> na schwerze beseite: i glaub dass einfach auch deinen Muskulatur zu einseitig traininert ist und du deshalb auch Dysbalancen zwischen den einzelnen Muskeln hast...
> 
> i glaub da muss ein gezieltes kräftigungtraining her!!!


wie meinen? wieso einseitig? eher gar ned...ich trainiers ja ned, sondern belaste sie 3-6 mal die woche...da dürfte das hauptproblem liegen!?
wie trainieren? wo kann ich das lernen?

bin gespannt wie´s mir naxch 10 mal physio und den übungen geht
wäre ja schon heilfroh wenn diese abartige muskelansatzverspannung an der leiste weggeht...die bringt mi no um  :EEK!:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

vielleicht kanns da Chuck wieder richten....

mit einseitig mein ich eigentlich nicht auf einer seite sondern, unausgeglichen.
d.h. das die unterschieden Muskeln am Bein unteschiedlich stark trainiert sind und das führt zu verspannungen und muskelungleichgewicht.

biker, die viel im stehen fahren, ham eine sehr starke vordere oberschenkelmuskulatur, während die hinterseite sehr schlecht trainiert ist. und das ist dann ein ungleichgewicht, dass wiederzum zu problemen führt.
(indem fall sogar rückenschmerzen)

fragen mal deine physiotante, OB ein ungleichgewicht besteht und welche übungen du machen sollst (die kann mit übungen feststellen, welche muskelverkürzt ist. dann solltest du mehr den Gegenspieler dieses muskels trainieren usw.)

die muskelansatzverspannung kommt genau von dem (und durch falsche belastunge)...

----------

